# I Didn't Tell You



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

On our recent visit to France and Spain on the way home we had a little engine trouble so decided not to book the tunnel and just turn up 8O , wrong decision, we were charged over £400 rather than or normal £140. I argued but was told you have to book 24 hours in advance to get the discount rates. What about people who have no computers I said, call our call centre was the reply, I didn't know they had one !

I didn't know this perhaps you members do, so the moral is pre book

Loddy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only word that seems appropriate is "Ouch" - I was not aware of that.... 8O  

if you had had an "open" ticket would you still have had problems as no reservation? :? 

Did you have a return ticket but missed the connection? :? 

I am sure many people would benefit from finding out what you (unhappily) did, so thanks for the "heads up"....  

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know about open tickets.
And no I didn't have a return as we didn't know how long we were going to be away

Loddy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think I would have been tempted to make a booking for the next day.

But thanks for the warning.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep, that seems par for the course, we met a young Dutch couple at Folkstone last year, they had just turned up and were charged £370 single fare for a small Toyota PV camper 8O 8O they weren't happy!!

curlyboy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We have simply booked a one way ticket this year and following reading this will be making contact a few days before wanting to come home. Have experienced this before when there was a urgent reason for coming home turned up at Calais and P&O wanted to charge us what I had paid for over and back. Seems if they know you want to go now then we will charge what we want.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I think I would have been tempted to make a booking for the next day.
> 
> But thanks for the warning.


Or drive a few miles up the road and get on a boat.

Dave p


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would have been tempted to make a booking for the next day.
> ...


Thats what I did as per my post seems they all jump on the game.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never book return

We find that when we turn up at Calais terminal (car park office) as long as we book a ferry going after midnight the computer recognizes it as a next day booking

Substantially cheaper and we just wait on the car park

Aldra


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have always booked a return, it is cheaper, whether for the tunnel or ferry if bought in a advance. The boat also stings you if you just turn up without a booking. 

If you have purchased a return from any of the Clubs and have to return early, usually if you ring them the will simply change your booking for a £10 admin fee. It works out miles cheaper than just turning up.

Alan, 
As a well travelled man I would have thought you would have known better!

Aldra sounds like a good tip

peedee


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

loddy said:


> On our recent visit to France and Spain on the way home we had a little engine trouble so decided not to book the tunnel and just turn up 8O , wrong decision, we were charged over £400 rather than or normal £140. I argued but was told you have to book 24 hours in advance to get the discount rates. What about people who have no computers I said, call our call centre was the reply, I didn't know they had one !
> 
> I didn't know this perhaps you members do, so the moral is pre book
> 
> Loddy


I have often used the call centre if I cannot get WiFi signal whilst en-route in France to either make or ammend a booking and have found the staff very efficient and easy to talk to.Check though I dont think they are open 24hrs


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Peter
If I had known I wouldn't have done it would I ?

other people didn't know so I wasn't alone 

You both well I hope xx

Loddy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Loddy,

Its one long learning experience with loads of mistakes along the way

I have still plenty to make and so has everyone else

They are just different mistakes each time :wink: :wink:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

OH LODDY!!

Thats £260 you could have used to stock the van up with cheap booze!!!

Next time phone me or email me and Ill book it for you online. commision charge, one case of Leffe Blonde!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> Peter
> If I had known I wouldn't have done it would I ?
> 
> other people didn't know so I wasn't alone
> ...


Yup we are both fine and looking forward to the years touring. We are not venturing too far afield this year but have plenty of trips planned in the UK.

peedee


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Barry

You should try proper beer, flat and warm yummy !!

Pete

We are not going far just to USA for 6 months

Loddy :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Eurotunnel contact.

UK. 08443 353535

Continent.+33(0)3 21002061

you can book direct by phone.


cabby


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Having used the Frequent Traveller service offered by Eurotunnel for several years one tip I can pass on to everyone is to always book your outbound and return journey's as one way bookings. Thus making them both individual bookings.

This is particularly prevelant for all outbound journey's (especially peak travel times), as one xmas, having booked an outbound and return ticket on the same booking, I had to cancel my initial travel date due to unforeseen circumstances. 

The resulting conversation with customer services ended in me re-arranging a suitable outbound journey but not being able to return on my already booked return date. In the end I had to return a day earlier than originally booked and lost two days going out :evil: 

The reason given was that the initial booking had to be cancelled (both outbound and return dates & times) and a new booking made based upon the availability of dates and times. Had I just booked the outbound as a one way booking and the same for the return, I would have still maintained my original return date and time as this was not effected by my outbound cancellation.

Sorry its rather long winded but I hope I've got the message across :roll:


----------

